# Blair Witch Arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD, Digital HD, and On Demand on January 3



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Horror will never be the same.”
> 
> — Brad Miska, Bloody-Disgusting.com
> 
> ...


----------

